

Carrying a classified payload, 'Largest satellite in the world' goes into orbit - emilepetrone
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40308294/ns/technology_and_science-space/

======
iwr
"In the year 2010, a large payload was launched into LEO, ostensibly as a
classified spy satellite. No one would have believed that behind this event
lay not a human, but an innocuous computer intelligence secretly living in one
of the NSA's computing clusters. Not long after, the details of a mysterious
infrastructure project on the Moon was revealed: a Von Neumann factory.
Growing at an exponential rate, this new organism was by then unstoppable..."

